

Omate Truesmart watch secures Kickstarter funds - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23787743

======
solaris999
Link to the Kickstarter: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/omate/omate-
truesmart-wa...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/omate/omate-truesmart-
water-resistant-standalone-smartwa?ref=category)

Unfortunately it doesn't look like a $200 watch with its silicon casing and
straps and it's hard to tell how long the 600mAh battery will last when it
needs to be running Android 4.2.2 as well as taking pictures/making calls. I'm
looking forward to owning a smartwatch but this isn't the one for me.

